# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  Radio Sljeme, Iz prve rucice

## Maja

Danas na Radio sljemenu, u 1530, malo o dojenju.

----------


## Amalthea

http://delicast.com/radio/Croatia/za...R_Radio_Sljeme

za one koji ne primaju "redovno" Sljeme radiom

----------


## Amalthea

Hop! Još minutica!

----------


## Ancica

Evo ga!

----------


## leonisa

maja, divna ko uvijek  :Heart:

----------

